# What your healthcare costs Britain



## Gfplux (Jun 27, 2016)

This is a newsletter from a pressure group.
http://www.ecreu.com/pdfs/erceu-newsletter-12-10-16.pdf
Britain was charged £674,418,036 during the year 2014-15 by other EU states for medical costs for the British Citizens resident in, or visiting, their countries. The highest was for Spain with a bill of £223,290,021, then Ireland with £215,313,962 and France with £147,685,772.

The costs are quite eye opening.
I should disclose that I pay into the Luxembourg Social Security so will not be effected if there is any change. These numbers make a powerful argument for some people. Sorry.


----------

